# NFS 2016 - Kann nicht von Controller auf Tastatur wechseln



## -theF4T- (17. März 2016)

Hat hier sonst noch jemand das Problem das er in den Einstellungen nicht die Tastatur als "Steuerelement" wählen kann, sondern das Spiel sofort wieder automatisch auf den Controller wechselt? Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, oder mir zumindest sagt das ich nicht der einzige bin dem es so geht.


----------

